# Help! UK Fiance Visa Decision Question



## Lilybug480 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello all!

I have applied for a UK fiancee visa. I am a US citizen and my fiance is a British citizen. I purchased the priority service from Worldbridge and with the exception of a request for more information (which was promptly sent off), the application process has been a breeze. 

HOWEVER...

I received an email today stating:

*A decision has been made on your UK visa application. 

Your package containing your passport will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your UPS tracking number is XXXXXXXXXXXXXX and you can track your shipment at Shipping, Freight, Logistics and Supply Chain Management from UPS

Package tracking status on the UPS website will appear as "Billing information received" before UPS pick up your package from our office and up to 24 hours afterwards while they update their system.*

But they haven't told me what the decision is! 

How do I find out if my visa was granted or not? 

I am literally shaking and nauseaus I'm so nervous and freaked out. 

Does anyone here know how to find out or what the process is now?

I had read where they have emailed people in the past letting them know that their visa has been issued. Are they still doing that?

Please help, it is so greatly appreciated!


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

At this point it really is waiting until you get the package in your hands.

This looks like the wording other processing centers used, this wording allows all e-mails to go out the same way and grants more privacy to the applicants. The NYC processing center was one of the few that used the " your visa was dispatched" wording.

M


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It can be either. You just have to wait till you get your parcel back.


----------



## Chaffinch (Mar 11, 2013)

LilyBug480 - I am new to this process. My boyfriend lives in Scotland and I live in the US (although visiting Scotland just now). We've been 'together' for about three years now and would like to finally live in the same place! Marriage is our goal. (What we would eventually like to do is spend six months in the UK and six months in the US each year.) Can I contact you privately to find out about Worldbridge?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Did you apply for your visa from Scotland? Because if you did, you're going to be rejected.

Edited: Sorry, I posted this without realizing Chaffinch was not the OP. Disregard, please.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Chaffinch said:


> LilyBug480 - I am new to this process. My boyfriend lives in Scotland and I live in the US (although visiting Scotland just now). We've been 'together' for about three years now and would like to finally live in the same place! Marriage is our goal. (What we would eventually like to do is spend six months in the UK and six months in the US each year.) Can I contact you privately to find out about Worldbridge?


You might get faster & more varied opinions and advice by posting a new thread and asking all the forum members about Worldbridge/Visa applications. Many of us have gone through the same or similar processes, and many of us, myself included, used Worldbridge. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Lilybug480 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have applied for a UK fiancee visa. I am a US citizen and my fiance is a British citizen. I purchased the priority service from Worldbridge and with the exception of a request for more information (which was promptly sent off), the application process has been a breeze.
> 
> ...


Yes, don't panic! Most of the visa decisions we've seen made from Sheffield in the UK don't state in the e-mail if your application was successful or not. So try to breathe! Chances are, if they asked for more information, everything up until that point was correct, and assuming you sent off the information and it met their expectations, you're in the clear. Try to be patient (we all know its hard!), but do come back when you get your package and have an answer. Good luck!


----------



## Lilybug480 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I feel better, but unfortunately, I have to wait until Monday to get my package and find out if I can get back. 

My fiance and I have been traveling since my tourist visa ran out in December but he leaves to return to the UK on Monday. It's honestly heartbreaking to think that I might find out I've been denied entry on the day he leaves. We've basically been inseparable since we first met...hell, we moved in together after 2 weeks! 

So yes, I am struggling with this but your words of encouragement have helped immensely. Honestly, I don't know where I'd be without this forum!

As far as Worldbridge goes, IT IS ABSOLUTELY WORTH IT! It's $300 for settlement visa priority service and just to give you an idea, I sent my application off on March 4th. By March 14th, they had made their decision, March 18th I'll either have a refusal or my visa in my hand. Compared to the months and months many people have agonized in wait over, I'd say $300 was pocket change for a 15 business day processing time. The company was extremely helpful and straightforward. Oh, and if you are applying for a non-settlement visa, it's only $150. Unfortunately though, I believe this service is only available to those applying from the US.

I'll let you all know what I hear back and thanks again!

Keep your fingers crossed for me!

L


----------



## Lilybug480 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Visa success!*

Well everyone,

I've been stressed OUT OF MY MIND over all of this fiancé visa process. In fact, I think we even fell short (albeit only slightly) of the financial requirements but lo and behold...

MY VISA WAS GRANTED!

All in all, it ended up being a very fast and fairly painless (except for my unbelievable stress) procedure. 

I couldn't be more thrilled! But I also recognize after reading pretty much every thread on fiancé visas here that we were incredibly lucky. 

Chaffinch and anyone else, please feel free to contact me privately for more information.

I think my situation can definitely offer hope...seems the UKBA DOES have a heart! 

Thanks for all the help and advice guys!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations!

I know how nerve wracking the wait can be... to be forced to wait two extra days (that probably dragged by more slowly than the last week of grade school before summer holidays, no doubt) is more torture than anyone deserves.

Ah well, it was worth it because..

YOU'RE GETTING MARRIED!!!!!

Congratulations again... go start packing and have a safe journey over!


----------



## Chaffinch (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations, Lilybug! And best wishes for your wedding! Thanks for the info about your good experience with Worldbridge. I will definitely check them out. I've been away from my computer for a few days, so will start searching here more soon.


----------

